# Couple wanting to make new friends



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,

My partner are here for a while and want to make new friends to socialise with  We are looking to go out tonight, but not sure where. Went to Long's bar last night at Towers Rotana Hotel and that was pretty cool! was 40 percent off drinks lol! always a bit weird meeting people online but i don't think its the easiest of places to meet new people! so thought we would see if theres anyone in the same boat looking to meet new friends  we are from the uk... Can anyone suggest anywhere nice to go (bar/nice pub) for a few drinks on the less pricey side? lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you want, the usual suspects for a friday night are Double deckers and Waxy's - but it's a bit of a loud crowd there. have you tried Nelsons in Tecom Rotana - dunno how much it is, only been there once - failing that buy time out and look through the offers!


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

We're thinking of going to 'The Q' at the Holiday Inn to see what its like. Does anyone have any opinions on it?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

most important what's ur age group


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Xpat said:


> most important what's ur age group


Why is that important? I hang around with people from 23-65+ and we all have a great time?

I really feel to see what age has got to do with anything?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy has a special personality that gets along with anyone...  

To better understand what they are looking for, he's asking. They had a good time at the other place, so maybe just suggest other places like that.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy has a thpecial personality that gets along with anyone...


You calling me a window licker?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What? I dont even follow.. You have an interesting logic all your own


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> What? I dont even follow.. You have an interesting logic all your own


Just for you blondie...

Urban Dictionary: window licker


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That site is blocked here at my jobby job... 

How about pasting that for blondie??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> That site is blocked here at my jobby job...
> 
> How about pasting that for blondie??





> (derogatory) ~ sl.: euphemism for a person of mentally challenged status. Etymology: C20 - Derived from the stereotyped behaviour of mentally challenged people, observed to place their open mouths into prolongued contact with the external windows of public or private transport on which they are seated.


Thpecial people you see!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, then no, I was not calling you a window licker.


----------

